# Glue?????



## gill61 (Apr 28, 2008)

I still have a problem with glue lines that keep coming up after i finished a piece after a few days it seems that the glue is coming up from between the segment pieces and then i have to take the piece back on the lathe and lightly sand it again, who knows what this is and is there a cure for this, i know alot of segment turners have this problem,



I'd rather die on my feet,
Then live on my knees. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Gill not sure why you should get this, unless you are useing wood that is not prop dry or you have not flatten each ring and have hollows for glue to build up, which also could account for the glue rub tec not working also.
It is though its bleading which is some sort of moisture, other to that mate hope someone eles has an anwser, i have not done a lot of segment stuff. LB


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Gill This is a common problem among segmented workers. It can be the glue but most often it's working with the piece too soon after you glue it up. The glue adds moisture to the wood and the wood swells slightly. You turn and sand the wood and then a few days later the moisture dryes out and the wood shrinks. The glue doesn't so get a raised glue line. 
I'm told you should wait a day or so between glue up and turning. The other alternative is to use a different glue. Epoxy will work but is messy and you can't do a rub joint. Hot hide glue is the best but of course you have to deal with mixing it and heating it and using it before it goes bad. 
My friend Mark Kauder uses the hide glue method and his pieces have an automotive style gloss finish to them. Glue lines would look horrible on a piece like this.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Always nice to learn a bit:thumbsup: keep um coming john, new we keep you around for something:laughing:..LB


----------

